# New Chamber Choir/Orchestras?



## miamibachfan

Anyone know of any new chamber choir/orchestras along the lines of the Monteverdi Choir/E. Baroque Soloists or Les Arts Florissants? I think they're pretty limited in the US, no?

I have recently come across one named "Seraphic Fire." Quite a remarkable ensemble, as it reminded me of the best ensembles on the continent. Does anyone know of this group? I was lucky enough to catch a semi-staged performance of Purcell's "Dido and Aeneas" -- remarkable young singers and players.

I did some searching and they have a few clips from the performance on YouTube. Here is the LOVELY mezzo-soprano Misty Bermudez followed by the chorus in the 3rd act (listen to that phrasing and articulation by the chorus in the second half of the clip!!):





And here is the Witches' Echo Chorus:





Finally, just because I *am* such a Bach devotee, a clip of their "Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude" from Cantata 147:





Lovely! Any one know of others? I'm sure there are some amazing ones out there that are still under the radar.


----------

